# Sansone:"Mondo di m. Niente più libera scelta"



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”



Vabbè, domattina come minimo risulterà positivo. Carriera finita, andrà a giocare nella Novaxxese.


----------



## Goro (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


Le persone con un minimo di influenza iniziano ad esporsi, finalmente


----------



## bmb (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


Incredibile come ormai chiunque, anche chi, forse, ha solo la terza media, possa esprimere un concetto. Il problema vero è la lbertà di parola, non di scelta.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


Ora verrà massacrato dai civilissimi estremisti vax e dai loro idoli social.
Ieri è toccato a Diana Del Bufalo che ha osato affermare di non essersi vaccinata per prudenza avendo qualche piccola imperfezione al cuore.


----------



## bmb (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ora verrà massacrato dai civilissimi estremisti vax e dai loro idoli social.
> Ieri è toccato a Diana Del Bufalo che ha osato affermare di non essersi vaccinata per prudenza avendo qualche piccola imperfezione al cuore.


Purtroppo i dementi ci sono da entrambe le parti. E' importante scindere chi non vuole da chi non può fare il vaccino.


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


tanto rispetto ad esporsi così : pronto alla gogna mediatica


----------



## Andris (31 Dicembre 2021)

Berlusconi cerca da tanti anni il leader dei moderati, strano perchè nella società "civile" ce ne sono così tanti.
basta scorrere in calce ai post di commento al Sansone.

ecco uno dei moderati:



> "Chi non si vaccina è una bestia assassina, perché per egoismo o vigliaccheria accetta il fatto di poter potenzialmente uccidere altre persone senza aver neanche provato ad evitarlo vaccinandosi. I diritti umani sono per gli umani, non per le bestie."


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


può sempre non farlo e non prendere lo stipendio vero?
che stia tranquillo che con quello che ha guadagnato campa bene 10 vite.
qualcuno ci sarà che si rifiuterà e non giocherà? se si sarà sicuramente uno dei nostri con la nostra fortuna sfacciata.


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


A prescindere da come la si pensi sul vaccino, spero saremo tutti concordi nel pernacchiare questa categoria di privilegiati che si accorgono solo ora che nel mondo reale ci sono delle restrizioni e dei regolamenti che per le persone "normali" hanno cambiato la vita ormai da due anni


----------



## Andris (31 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può sempre non farlo e non prendere lo stipendio vero?
> che stia tranquillo che con quello che ha guadagnato campa bene 10 vite.
> qualcuno ci sarà che si rifiuterà e non giocherà? se si sarà sicuramente uno dei nostri con la nostra fortuna sfacciata.


possono andare all'estero, non credo molti paesi seguiranno questa stupidata per posizionamento politico


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Incredibile come ormai chiunque, anche chi, forse, ha solo la terza media, possa esprimere un concetto. Il problema vero è la lbertà di parola, non di scelta.


il problema è il megafono dato da internet, i complottisti ci sono sempre stati, ma la loro opinione non varcava le soglie dei bar di paese


----------



## Andris (31 Dicembre 2021)

cosa c'entrano i complottisti e il livello di studi ?
lui si limita a parlare per quello che accade al suo corpo, non sta dando una soluzione globale
lui non si vuole vaccinare, non ha detto sia sbagliato vaccinare gli altri che lo ritengono opportuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> il problema è il megafono dato da internet, i complottisti ci sono sempre stati, ma la loro opinione non varcava le soglie dei bar di paese


E venivano perculati dagli amici.
Ora con internet si ritrovano e vengono perculati dal mondo intero.


----------



## sacchino (31 Dicembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Le persone con un minimo di influenza iniziano ad esporsi, finalmente


Con un minimo di INFLUENZA dovrebbero fare il tampone potrebbe essere covid


----------



## Goro (31 Dicembre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Con un minimo di INFLUENZA dovrebbero fare il tampone potrebbe essere covid




Così poi hai un utile foglio con scritto positivo al covid ma sempre l'influenza hai.


----------



## mabadi (31 Dicembre 2021)

che mondo di m... non sono libero di andare in giro con una pistola e fare come Scattone e sparare a caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> possono andare all'estero, non credo molti paesi seguiranno questa stupidata per posizionamento politico


prima deve trovare qualcuno che lo voglia e che lo paga quanto prende qui, e già questo è difficile.
poi magari dopo 10 giorni esce la legge anche la. sarebbe una comica.

io dico che si vaccina e se ne fa una ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ora verrà massacrato dai civilissimi estremisti vax e dai loro idoli social.
> *Ieri è toccato a Diana Del Bufalo che ha osato affermare di non essersi vaccinata per prudenza avendo qualche piccola imperfezione al cuore.*


Questa rischia grosso, mesi fa disse che le piaceva il "Catcalling" o come cavolo si chiama, ora pure quest'altra cosa contro il nuovo Dio vaccino propagandato dal messia Draghi con il fido discepolo Speranza. In ogni caso, bella gnocca ed anche molto brava e simpatica, forse una delle poche cose buone (e bone) lanciate dalle De Filippi. Tra l'altro una delle poche che non votano a sinistra mi sa pur continuando a lavorare, anzi qualche anno fa quando Salvini era ministro gli dedicò una canzone al Maurizio Costanzo Show  .


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


Stima per lui. Dovrebbero esporsi tutti, in maniera più diretta ancora.


----------



## sharp (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ora verrà massacrato dai civilissimi estremisti vax e dai loro idoli social.
> Ieri è toccato a Diana Del Bufalo che ha osato affermare di non essersi vaccinata per prudenza avendo qualche piccola imperfezione al cuore.



No figurati, con 150 mila contagiati e 150 morti al giorno adesso gli facciamo un applauso. Tanto lui probabilmente si cura nelle cliniche private che gli frega se negli ospedali pubblici non ci sono posti letto e se le visite e gli interventi vengono rinviati perché i medici devono occuparsi di covid. E diana del bufalo prima di dire di avere il cuore "ballerino" ha detto che tanto il vaccino non funziona. Che poi il covid colpisce proprio polmoni e cuore.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

sharp ha scritto:


> No figurati, con 150 mila contagiati e 150 morti al giorno adesso gli facciamo un applauso. Tanto lui probabilmente si cura nelle cliniche private che gli frega se negli ospedali pubblici non ci sono posti letto e se le visite e gli interventi vengono rinviati perché i medici devono occuparsi di covid. E diana del bufalo prima di dire di avere il cuore "ballerino" ha detto che tanto il vaccino non funziona. Che poi il covid colpisce proprio polmoni e cuore.


Perché adesso è colpa di Sansone se ci sono contagiati, morti e sistema sanitario penoso. Magari al contrario di altri, tra cui molti estremisti vax che non sanno manco cosa sia un tampone non facendolo mai grazie al loro supergreenpass che gli consente di appestare tutti, ha sempre fatto attenzione e non ha mai contagiato nessuno.
Al di là della propaganda dei media non c'è attualmente un problema rilevante di posti letto. Le terapie intensive sono al 13%.
Anche i vaccini a mRNA colpiscono proprio il cuore. Non sempre e non spesso certo; proprio come il covid.
Detto questo per molti la libertà di scelta è prioritaria.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> il problema è il megafono dato da internet, i complottisti ci sono sempre stati, ma la loro opinione non varcava le soglie dei bar di paese





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E venivano perculati dagli amici.
> Ora con internet si ritrovano e vengono perculati dal mondo intero.


Infatti si è vista com'è finita la Repubblica Italiana quando l'unica opinione che contava era di quelli che si definivano intelligenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti si è vista com'è finita la Repubblica Italiana quando l'unica opinione che contava era di quelli che si definivano intelligenti.



Ma veramente, ma un minimo di testa prima di scrivere certe cose?

Ricordo ancora chi voleva pure il ritorno alla monarchia. Quelli con la terza media almeno c'hanno la scusa di non aver studiato per un motivo o per l'altro, gli altri che scuse hanno?


----------



## shevchampions (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Nicola Sansone del Bologna, probabilmente uno dei "no vax" del club emiliano, si sfoga così via social:"Viviamo in un mondo di m. dove i diritti umani non contano un *****!!! Non esiste più la libertà di scelta!!!”


Questo vive in una bolla di privilegi e si permette di parlare di diritti umani.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, ma un minimo di testa prima di scrivere certe cose?
> 
> Ricordo ancora chi voleva pure il ritorno alla monarchia. Quelli con la terza media almeno c'hanno la scusa di non aver studiato per un motivo o per l'altro, gli altri che scuse hanno?


Guarda, io conosco diversi monarchici, e sono persone di assoluta cultura, che sostengono che la democrazia parlamentare non possa essere rappresentata da un Presidente della Repubblica che, giocoforza, venga da un partito o sia vicino ad uno di essi, ma che preferiscano una dinastia regnante che sia _super partes_.
Da quel punto di vista io sono anche d'accordo con loro, tant'è che io aborro completamente la Repubblica parlamentare, che reputo una torsione orribile del vecchio Regno senza l'immagine ormai depauperata dei Savoia-Carignano, e sono per la Repubblica presidenziale pura.

Rispetto ad affermazioni come quella quotata dai due signori, non c'è neanche paragone. Sarebbe come dire che Maradona non allaccia le scarpe a Graziano Pellè.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Se vuoi dimostrare un punto rinuncia allo stipendio e impuntati, avrai il mio rispetto. 

Tanto sicuro non ***** di fame. 

Se invece come penso sei solo un cane che abbaia e poi farai comunque il vaccino sei solo un povero idiota. 

La gente per venire allo stadio a vederti deve vaccinarsi, o meglio è grazie ai vaccjnati che avete di nuovo la possibilità di tornare in campo. Maledetto ebete.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Guarda, io conosco diversi monarchici, e sono persone di assoluta cultura, che sostengono che la democrazia parlamentare non possa essere rappresentata da un Presidente della Repubblica che, giocoforza, venga da un partito o sia vicino ad uno di essi, ma che preferiscano una dinastia regnante che sia _super partes_.
> Da quel punto di vista io sono anche d'accordo con loro, tant'è che io aborro completamente la Repubblica parlamentare, che reputo una torsione orribile del vecchio Regno senza l'immagine ormai depauperata dei Savoia-Carignano, e sono per la Repubblica presidenziale pura.
> 
> Rispetto ad affermazioni come quella quotata dai due signori, non c'è neanche paragone. Sarebbe come dire che Maradona non potrebbe neanche allacciare le scarpe a Graziano Pellè.



Il problema dei discorsi della monarchia super partes è che sono tutta roba ideologica che si scontra con la realtà terrena.

TI immagini Draghi re e la sua dinastia? Renzi re e la sua dinastia? Salvino Re?
Almeno ora si ha un minimo di chance di mandarli via a calci.

Non comprendo come chi ipotizzi la monarchia pensi sempre al signore illuminato, quando è palese che l'Italia sarebbe governata dai cacarella vari.


----------



## Andris (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La gente per venire allo stadio a vederti deve vaccinarsi, o meglio è grazie ai vaccjnati che avete di nuovo la possibilità di tornare in campo. Maledetto ebete.


non è vero, hanno giocato anche prima dei vaccini a disposizione


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema dei discorsi della monarchia super partes è che sono tutta roba ideologica che si scontra con la realtà terrena.
> 
> TI immagini Draghi re e la sua dinastia? Renzi re e la sua dinastia? Salvino Re?
> Almeno ora si ha un minimo di chance di mandarli via a calci.
> ...


In realtà il movimento monarchico italiano vorrebbe i Savoia-Aosta, con Aimone Re d'Italia. Renzi credo non sia un candidato nemmeno nei loro incubi peggiori. 
Detto ciò, il mio intervento era più per dire che rispetto a delle persone che hanno un loro pensiero e lo argomentano anche in maniera interessante, quelle affermazioni sono il vuoto cosmico, e denotano una pochezza di pensiero disarmante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà il movimento monarchico italiano vorrebbe i Savoia-Aosta, con Aimone Re d'Italia. Renzi credo non sia un candidato nemmeno nei loro incubi peggiori.
> Detto ciò, il mio intervento era più per dire che rispetto a delle persone che hanno un loro pensiero e lo argomentano anche in maniera interessante, quelle affermazioni sono il vuoto cosmico, e denotano una pochezza di pensiero disarmante.



Quando ho fatto il nome di Renzi e company intendevo il tipo di personaggi ovviamente. Di re davvero capaci la storia ne ha visti pochi e ho dubbi che fossero loro capaci e non tutta la gente che gli ruotava intorno e loro a prendersi i meriti. Un po' come le varie leggi del parlamento che portano i nomi dei ministri e dei deputati, quando non avranno mai scritto manco una riga e letto nulla de decreti e delle leggi che portano il loro nome.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mi aspetto tra qualche anno che salti fuori che i vermi gobbi avranno fatto giocare gente non vaccinata dichiarandola per tale,nei magheggi ci sguazzano come i topi nella fogna,tanto non pagano niente.


----------



## mil77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Perché adesso è colpa di Sansone se ci sono contagiati, morti e sistema sanitario penoso. Magari al contrario di altri, tra cui molti estremisti vax che non sanno manco cosa sia un tampone non facendolo mai grazie al loro supergreenpass che gli consente di appestare tutti, ha sempre fatto attenzione e non ha mai contagiato nessuno.
> Al di là della propaganda dei media non c'è attualmente un problema rilevante di posti letto. Le terapie intensive sono al 13%.
> Anche i vaccini a mRNA colpiscono proprio il cuore. Non sempre e non spesso certo; proprio come il covid.
> Detto questo per molti la libertà di scelta è prioritaria.


Visto che di lavoro mi occupo di incidenti stradali gravi, dillo ai parenti del ragazzo di 20 anni che ha fatto un incidente ieri in Piemonte che le terapie intensive sono piene al 13%...è stato trasportato in rianimazione a Mantova perché era l'ospedale con TI libera più vicino....perché chi è in TI x covid non occupa solo il suo posto letto, ma preclude il posto anche a chi deve andare in TI x altro motivi...perché non possono mettere uno a rischio vita vicino ad uno che è in TI x covod...


----------



## mil77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà il movimento monarchico italiano vorrebbe i Savoia-Aosta, con Aimone Re d'Italia. Renzi credo non sia un candidato nemmeno nei loro incubi peggiori.
> Detto ciò, il mio intervento era più per dire che rispetto a delle persone che hanno un loro pensiero e lo argomentano anche in maniera interessante, quelle affermazioni sono il vuoto cosmico, e denotano una pochezza di pensiero disarmante.


Ma si abbiamo capito che chi non ha il tuo stesso pensiero può argomentare e scrivere ti tutto ma x te avrà sempre e solo il vuoto cosmico nel cervello...ha gia scritto la stessa cosa almeno altre 50 volte...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

sharp ha scritto:


> No figurati, con 150 mila contagiati e 150 morti al giorno adesso gli facciamo un applauso. Tanto lui probabilmente si cura nelle cliniche private che gli frega se negli ospedali pubblici non ci sono posti letto e se le visite e gli interventi vengono rinviati perché i medici devono occuparsi di covid. E diana del bufalo prima di dire di avere il cuore "ballerino" ha detto che tanto il vaccino non funziona. Che poi il covid colpisce proprio polmoni e cuore.



150 mila contagiati con milioni di tamponi.
Quindi ?

Siamo 60 milioni in italia,se abbiamo un n° di TI ridicolo la colpa la devi addossare verso altre persone,senza dare la caccia a persone come Sansone o Diana Del Bufalo che la pensano diversamente da te.

P.S In Sudafrica,"patria" della variante omicronn,hanno appena superato il picco dei contagi e hanno iniziato la fase calante.
Ovviamente iniziano poco a poco a rimuovere le restrizione.
Invece noi abbiamo gli sceriffi che vanno a caccia di Sansone e Diana del bufalo,ridicoli 

Ah,buon 2022 a tutti ;-)


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Visto che di lavoro mi occupo di incidenti stradali gravi, dillo ai parenti del ragazzo di 20 anni che ha fatto un incidente ieri in Piemonte che le terapie intensive sono piene al 13%...è stato trasportato in rianimazione a Mantova perché era l'ospedale con TI libera più vicino....perché chi è in TI x covid non occupa solo il suo posto letto, ma preclude il posto anche a chi deve andare in TI x altro motivi...perché non possono mettere uno a rischio vita vicino ad uno che è in TI x covod...


Questa osservazione è già più ragionevole (sebbene una percentuale così bassa dovrebbe essere comunque gestibile, soprattutto dopo 2 anni in cui si è avuto il tempo di riorganizzarsi, venendo da una situazione ben più drammatica, ma forse sono mancate la volontà e la capacità di farlo...), mi chiedo però come si concilia, il fatto ovvio di evitare che un ricoverato sia a contatto con gente che può contagiarlo, con il fatto che i medici provvisti di supergreenpass possano essi stessi infettare non venendo sottoposti puntualmente a tampone, in particolare tra pochi giorni quando addirittura non saranno più tenuti a rispettare la quarantena.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Dicembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> che mondo di m... non sono libero di andare in giro con una pistola e fare come Scattone e sparare a caso.


non preoccuparti che andando avanti di questo passo lo troverai per strada qualcuno che spara a caso


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma si abbiamo capito che chi non ha il tuo stesso pensiero può argomentare e scrivere ti tutto ma x te avrà sempre e solo il vuoto cosmico nel cervello...ha gia scritto la stessa cosa almeno altre 50 volte...


L’Italia è notoriamente un paese in cui c’è un problema di analfabetismo funzionale.
E a quanto leggo è più diffuso di quello che si pensi.
Perciò, fai un favore a te stesso, prima ancora che agli altri: fai un bel respiro profondo, conta fino a dieci, e poi rileggi il tutto.

E se hai capito che hai scritto una roba senza senso, significa che sei guarito. Altrimenti ricomincia da capo, fino a quando riesci a uscire dal loop.


----------



## mil77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questa osservazione è già più ragionevole (sebbene una percentuale così bassa dovrebbe essere comunque gestibile, soprattutto dopo 2 anni in cui si è avuto il tempo di riorganizzarsi, venendo da una situazione ben più drammatica, ma forse sono mancate la volontà e la capacità di farlo...), mi chiedo però come si concilia, il fatto ovvio di evitare che un ricoverato sia a contatto con gente che può contagiarlo, con il fatto che i medici provvisti di supergreenpass possano essi stessi infettare non venendo sottoposti puntualmente a tampone, in particolare tra pochi giorni quando addirittura non saranno più tenuti a rispettare la quarantena.


Si ma il problema è che non ci sono nemmeno medici, perché un medico che lavora in Ti covid non può andare in in Ti normale x non rischiare di infettare chi è già in fin di vita x conto suo senza covid


----------



## mil77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’Italia è notoriamente un paese in cui c’è un problema di analfabetismo funzionale.
> E a quanto leggo è più diffuso di quello che si pensi.
> Perciò, fai un favore a te stesso, prima ancora che agli altri: fai un bel respiro profondo, conta fino a dieci, e poi rileggi il tutto.
> 
> E se hai capito che hai scritto una roba senza senso, significa che sei guarito. Altrimenti ricomincia da capo, fino a quando riesci a uscire dal loop.


Certo capo quindi adesso sono anche analfabeta funzionale, scrivo robe senza senso e magari guarisco anche da chissà che cosa... sempre x aver commesso il gravissimo reato di non esserci uniformato al tuo sommo pensiero...dai su proprio vero che al ridicolo non c'è mai fine...


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo capo quindi adesso sono anche analfabeta funzionale, scrivo robe senza senso e magari guarisco anche da chissà che cosa... sempre x aver commesso il gravissimo reato di non esserci uniformato al tuo sommo pensiero...*dai su proprio vero che al ridicolo non c'è mai fine*...


Beh, dai, sei hai capito questo significa che sei già un passo avanti.
Continua ad esercitarti.


----------



## mil77 (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, dai, sei hai capito questo significa che sei già un passo avanti.
> Continua ad esercitarti.


Anche se x te non ho cervello un po ci arrivo...buon anno fenomeno!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è vero, hanno giocato anche prima dei vaccini a disposizione


Senza tifosi allo stadio il calcio è finito. Hai per caso dimenticato i pianti dei club pronti a portare i libri in tribunale?


----------

